# New Addition Wards Hawthorne



## Orlan123 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello Cabers,

Well I located a men's bike that I felt looked pretty cool, so I decided to bring it home.  Now I have a men's companion to our Firestone Super Cruiser.

You never know about the history of some of these collectibles, who owned them, how many times they've been bought and sold, or traded.  I don't know much about this Hawthorne, except for what the fellow I purchased it from told me.  It was out there for all to see, unlike my precious Firestone Super Cruiser that slept quietly in a shed very near me for decades.

The fellow I purchased it from said he's owned it for at least a decade and felt it is a 1939 model.  He said he is a collector of many things.  He may even be a Caber, but didn't say he was.

Anyway, here it is.  Please tell me what you think of it, and tell me about it.

Thank you,
Orlando


----------



## nightrider (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice bike! Looks like a late 30's CWC bent tank. Mostly og, not sure about the seat (could be postwar), Light could be og, or at least period correct. Other members on here know more than me. I'm sure they will chime in.
Johnny


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 25, 2016)

This is awesome. Probably could have put it in the balloon tire thread it looks complete already haha


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks great Orlando! Congratulations!!!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 25, 2016)

NEAT! Really cool find; and a compliment to your Lady's ride... It will be enjoyable watching you proceed; if, you document your progress as before! You've heard the folk here talk about the Oxalic Acid wash. Find and read the thread on here for directions and advise as to how it's done. This bike's paint has had more exposure to harm than your last bike... yet O/A will surprise you in bringing back paint that appears to be totally gone today. Folks use 1 or 1 1/2, you chose, tablespoons of oxalic acid to 1 gallon of water... soak 8 hour, wash, dry, wax. No one using 1 1/2 has complained it was too strong. I have used O/A to clean Chrome and Cad; I have used vinegar [straight Walmart cleaning vinegar and a brass brush]; to clean Chrome/Cad with good results, so long as the chrome has not got rust underneath. Time for vinegar: up to 24 hrs [brush occasionally to monitor.


----------



## Orlan123 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  I am interested in learning more about the oxalic acid wash.  I'll look for the thread on O/A.
The handle bar and seat are pretty rough.  I'm thinking of getting replacements for both.  I'll probably get started cleaning it up this weekend and see where it goes.

Dumb question on a bike seat or saddle, is a men's designed different from a woman's?


----------



## nightrider (Feb 25, 2016)

Orlan123 said:


> Thanks everyone.  I am interested in learning more about the oxalic acid wash.  I'll look for the thread on O/A.
> The handle bar and seat are pretty rough.  I'm thinking of getting replacements for both.  I'll probably get started cleaning it up this weekend and see where it goes.
> 
> Dumb question on a bike seat or saddle, is a men's designed different from a woman's?



womans seat has a shorter nose


----------



## Orlan123 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you nightrider.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice score Orlando if you put as much work into this one as you did your Firestone it's going to look great. Good luck


----------



## the2finger (Feb 25, 2016)

Great score


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm 100% sure it's a prewar because the downtube is prewar style.  I'd say it is a 39 or 40 and I'll check the catalog in the morning.  What state did you pick it up in?   Cool bike with Cool colors.  Congrats!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice bike, I agree with Chris I have a '39 with the same straight downtube.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 25, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Nice bike, I agree with Chris I have a '39 with the same straight downtube.



I have a 1940 with the straight downtube and don't think they did that in 41 on.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 26, 2016)

After all that..It looks like a 41 according to catalog..?


----------



## Orlan123 (Feb 26, 2016)

I read John's thread on the oxalic acid wash and am impressed enough to try it on a fender.  I stopped by the hardware store and found this.  I believe I will try it tomorrow.


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 26, 2016)

I really only use that to remove rust. I used that exact stuff for the hawthorne but it was covered in rust. That fender looks pretty nice. Id try mineral spirits and steel wool. And maybe shine it up with boiled linseed oil after. Remember how my hawthorne looked early on?


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 26, 2016)

Well i do see a little rust

Maybe try wd40 and pretty fine steel wool to remove some rust. OA can be pretty strong


----------



## rocketman (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice ride, good work..................


----------



## mike j (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice bike,here's a girls model. Check the bottom bracket for a number separate from the serial # could be the date code. This one has a 0, which I believe makes it a 1940. Good luck with it.


----------



## Orlan123 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for your comments and advice everyone,

I am having second thoughts on the Oxalic Acid wash.  I may experiment with an old rusty sign I have that needs cleaning.

I think I will try the WD40 and steel wool method on it and see how it goes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2016)

Orlan123 said:


> Thanks for your comments and advice everyone,
> 
> I am having second thoughts on the Oxalic Acid wash.  I may experiment with an old rusty sign I have that needs cleaning.
> 
> I think I will try the WD40 and steel wool method on it and see how it goes.



Good idea. I looked that bike over & didn't really see it as a good OA candidate. Bet it'll clean up nice after a good soapy wash, 0000 steel wool & WD, maybe some Flitz if needed and a good wax.


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 27, 2016)

I agree with mike !


----------



## Orlan123 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello All,

I started on the Hawthorne early this afternoon.  After taking a good detailed look at the bike, I have to say it's a little rough compared to the Firestone.  I made some progress, but will be spending plenty more time cleaning and attempting to remove surface rust.  There are areas of lost paint and some minor pitting.  All in all, it is in pretty good shape and all seems to be there.  The wheels are painted over the original paint.  I started rubbing off the non original paint and found a nice white stripe below.  It will be some work, but I think it will look pretty nice to have the original paint showing on the wheels.

There are a couple of things I would like to replace.  The material on the seat is a vinyl material and its torn.  I would like the seat to be leather. Also, the drop stand bolts are not original.  They are regular bolts.  I'd like to find the correct bolts.

The bike has a Hawthorne speedometer.  Can someone tell me how the lens frame comes off.   I'd like to clean the lens as it's hard to see inside.

Here are photos of today's work.  Feedback welcome.

Thank you,
Orlando


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 27, 2016)

Good job Orlando. Cleanup is coming along nicely.


----------



## Orlan123 (Feb 28, 2016)

This weekend's weather was just beautiful.  I have plenty of leaves to rake and bag, but instead headed back to the shop to play with my new project.  I believe I'm making progress and the bike is cleaning up pretty good.  I have it all taken apart.  I've encountered more of the paint over the original paint throughout the frame and fenders, but it has rubbed off pretty easily.

I mentioned earlier that I had decided not to use the Oxalic Acid wash, but decided to experiment on the chain guard due to the fact that it was really dirty and stained, and it wasn't cleaning up.  I have it in a five gallon bucket and am checking on it every couple hours. My hope is that the rust comes off the white painted areas.  We shall see.

I've included a couple photos of the serial numbers, one standard set, and then another two digit number to the side.  Can some of you expert Cabers tell me what year model the bike is by these numbers.  I sure will appreciate knowing.

Below are some photos of the day.  And of course, the last photo is a must for any shop.  

Thanks everyone.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 2, 2016)

awesome bike dude, waiting to see finished result.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 3, 2016)

How'd the chain guard come out?


----------



## Orlan123 (Mar 4, 2016)

Rusty,

Apologies for the delayed reply.  Just now getting back to the bike project.  I was careful to only mix three heaping table spoons of the Oxalic Acid to three gallons of water. I checked on the progress about every two hours for the first six hours.  There seemed to be little activity, so I decided to leave it overnight.  I believe it did clean it, but the chain guard has more white paint missing than I would like.

Take a look at the before and after.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 5, 2016)

nice ride,i haven't had any luck with OA baths to bring back the paint so now I am trying the slow process again with molasses.


----------



## Orlan123 (Mar 5, 2016)

If you look back at my sprocket and handlebar stem neck, they have pretty heavy rust.  I worked it with wd and steel wool for a couple hours and didn't make much progress.  I then decided to pour the whole container of OA in four gallons of water and dropped the sprocket and stem neck in the bucket.  I left the sprocket in there for three days, checking it every morning.  I took it out after the third full day and it pulled the rust off pretty good.  Of course, I rinsed it good with water three times.   I'll post some photos today.  I plan to polish it and maybe even spray a little chrome paint on the sprocket to fill in the pitted areas.  We'll see how it goes.

The stem neck is still emerged in the OA bucket. I've checked it every morning and it seems to be improving.  I let you know on that effort.

I'm just experimenting here, trying to get some good results.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 5, 2016)

Coming out nice, I've never used OA before, I'd have to experiment with it a few times first. This ought to be a killer bike when done, keep it up buddy.


----------



## Orlan123 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm excited and eager to get the Hawthorne back together, but still had much cleaning ahead of me, so I spent most of the day in the shop working and enjoying my time.  I managed to get most of the body parts cleaned and polished. The bike is looking pretty good, and the blue color is really starting to brighten and shine.

As mentioned on my last post, I've been experimenting with the OA wash and decided to dip the sprocket and handlebar stem neck in a bucket with four gallons of water and poured the whole container of OA.  After three days in the bucket, it cleaned the rust off but the chrome still looked rough, so I decided to paint the sprocket with chrome paint.  I don't know if this was a good decision, but believe it looks better.

Take a look and let me know what you think.

Photos begin with before any cleaning, to three days fully dipped in OA and rinsed and dried, and the last photo is the painted finished sprocket.


----------



## Orlan123 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello All,

I'm seeking help on an issue I've encountered with the bicycle chain.  After getting it out of the vinegar, I noticed the backside link where the chain goes together was off.  The backside link is thinner than the link marked "OUT SIDE".that I originally took off to un-link the chain.  I've attempted to put the link/s back on, but am not having success.  Are the links too worn to put back together?

Please look the photo over and let me know what I need to do to get the chain linked back together.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Orlan123 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I was able to get the Hawthorne back together today.  All in all, I'm pleased with the results and will make a fun bicycle to ride and enjoy.

I still need the seat covered and learn how to get the chain back together.  Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks for following the thread.  Here's a couple photos of the Hawthorne.


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 8, 2016)

Wd40 really wont remove much in my experience too. Heavy rust needs OA for sure! And i left much of the patina on mine or i would have soaked longer to achieve a cleaner bike in the end. Yours is looking incredible from before to after!! Good work!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)

The master-link is broken.
Send me your address one will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 8, 2016)

Scott is a class act! Always looking out for the vintage bicycle community, and us cabers of course.


----------



## Orlan123 (Mar 8, 2016)

Scott,

I appreciate your offer.

Thank you,
Orlando


----------



## Orlan123 (Mar 8, 2016)

Scott,

I appreciate your offer.

Thank you,
Orlando


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 9, 2016)

Looking good Orlando. I didn't see any serial number pics.?


----------



## Orlan123 (Mar 9, 2016)

pedal_junkie,

I didn't realize the serial numbers didn't upload.  Here they are.

Thanks,
Orlando


----------



## Orlan123 (Mar 10, 2016)

Anyone know the year model by these numbers.


----------



## Orlan123 (Mar 12, 2016)

I received the master link for my chain today from rustjunkie.  I will need to true up the front wheel a little and then will take the Hawthorne on my first ride.

Thank you Scott.

Orlando


----------

